# مديرة - ناظرة



## faraula

Hi,

Could you please explain me the difference between mudira/nadara.

Thanks


----------



## cherine

Hi Faraula, would you please provide context? These two words have nothing in common.


----------



## faraula

I was watching today a musalsal /this is my new way of learning dialect/ and the main character was sent to a new post and it seemed that she is a new mudira of a girl's school. This show is called abla noura. So the people were talking about her using the word nadara. So I'm not sure if this is a kind o synonym to mudira? Or probably I caught this word wrong


----------



## mirabmw

nadara= eyeglasses
mudira= manager

So as you see there's nothing common between the 2 words.


----------



## faraula

Thank you mirabmw, but they don't say nadhdhara but nadara/nadra. For example:
Sabah al-kheir jamean, ana nadra an-noura.

So this is a title for sure not eyeglasses.


----------



## clevermizo

Can't it just be a name نادرة?

The transliteration "nadara" is really ambiguous, unless you mean all three vowels short نَدَرَ which is a verb. Can you type what you think you hear in Arabic letters? Or at least, distinguish د and ض, long vowels, accent/stress, etc. in your transliteration?


----------



## mirabmw

Maybe she means that she's an exception... nadra= exceptional, rare


----------



## faraula

clevermizo said:


> Can't it just be a name نادرة?
> 
> The transliteration "nadara" is really ambiguous, unless you mean all three vowels short نَدَرَ which is a verb. Can you type what you think you hear in Arabic letters? Or at least, distinguish د and ض, long vowels, accent/stress, etc. in your transliteration?



This is my atempt to write down what I hear, but it's dialect and I'm not familiar with all sounds:
انا الناذرة الجديدة

This is not a name. It's a proper noun.


----------



## mirabmw

You mean the nazra... its a z not d.... that means she is a director or the president of the school. By the way, in whick channel is this?


----------



## faraula

Yes director of school. Is is only in high school or at the university as well?

And mirabmw: they pronounce it with a 'd'  but I guess it's regional and the 'z' pronunciation is typical for egyptian I think.  
I have this musalsal recorded in my mac so I can carefully listen to all dialogs and annoy all of you with my questions  

You tips were very helpful, thank you.


----------



## mirabmw

Maybe you are right about the z and d but in Egypt that's how they call the director of the school. 

I don't know how they call it in the university because I didnt lived for a long time in Egypt. But propably I could be the same.

No problem. And you are welcome!!


----------



## WadiH

I think you mean ناظرة, a sort of supervisor at a school whose position is below that of a مديرة (principal).


----------



## Nikola

Faraula, You should always include which country the dialect is from as the letter can have th,z,d sounds in different dialects. Another example is ta it can be,th,f.t,s.


----------



## faraula

Wadi Hanifa said:


> I think you mean ناظرة, a sort of supervisor at a school whose position is below that of a مديرة (principal).



Yes, that should be it! Since it's written with aظ may I ask you if this is typical to all Khaleej region to pronounce it soft and more likeد or ذ ? Or it's just a emarati thing?


----------



## WadiH

faraula said:


> Yes, that should be it! Since it's written with aظ may I ask you if this is typical to all Khaleej region to pronounce it soft and more likeد or ذ ? Or it's just a emarati thing?



I don't know how Emaratis pronounce it, but generally in the Peninsula ظ is pronounced the same way as it is in MSA (except in the urban Hejaz).  Maybe there's some kind of Egyptian or Syrian influence at work in the UAE, or it may have been something peculiar to the person you heard it from.


----------



## cherine

In Egypt, every school has a  مدير(ة)  and a  ناظر(ة) . The naaZir(a) supervises the teaching work, in other words he/she is responsible for the educational side of the school; while the mudiir(a) is responsible for the school in general (financial and educational aspects).

In the university, there's a 3amiid عميد who is the rector of a faculty كلية (kulliyya) and then there's a رئيس الجامعة who is the rector of the entire university.

Between a mudiir(a) and a naazir(a), and between a 3amiid and ra2iis al-jaami3a, there's a number of wukalaa2 وكلاء (singular: wakiil), each responsible for a task, and reporting to mudiir/3amiid who, in his turn, reporst to the naazir/ra2iis al-jaami3a.

*P.S. I changed the thread's title into Arabic, because the English transliteration was not very accurate and may be misleading.*


----------



## WadiH

Wadi Hanifa said:


> I don't know how Emaratis pronounce it, but generally in the Peninsula ظ is pronounced the same way as it is in MSA (except in the urban Hejaz).  Maybe there's some kind of Egyptian or Syrian influence at work in the UAE, or it may have been something peculiar to the person you heard it from.



Actually, I should correct myself here.  Some urban dialects in the Gulf region pronounce ظ as MSA ضـ as well (i.e. ناضرة instead of ناظرة), e.g. the Shi'a dialects of Qatif and Bahrain, and some urban dialects of Oman.  Considering the proximity of UAE to Oman, I can how some Emaratis may possibly pronounce it ناضرة.


----------



## faraula

Wadi Hanifa said:


> Actually, I should correct myself here.  Some urban dialects in the Gulf region pronounce ظ as MSA ضـ as well (i.e. ناضرة instead of ناظرة), e.g. the Shi'a dialects of Qatif and Bahrain, and some urban dialects of Oman.  Considering the proximity of UAE to Oman, I can how some Emaratis may possibly pronounce it ناضرة.



Thank you, at least this is how I heart this word. Thanks to all of you to find the true shape of the word.


----------

